# 66 Post tempest Quarter Window Help



## Mr66GTO (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Guys, I'm stuck and I need help. My pax side quarter window is missing the front guide track. It's the #5 in the picture below. I can't seem to find anything out here in the West. Anyone have an idea where I could probably find one?? Is there a way I can make one?? I also can't seem to find weatherstrip for the Quarter Window. Can I modify the door weatherstrip to plug it in the Quarter Window?? My car is a Post car. Any help is highly appreciated. This is the only thing from keeping me from finishing my restoration. Thanks


----------

